# will this fit in my nano?



## daduke11 (Aug 25, 2004)

Saw this on the news tonight. Thought you might find it interesting.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/06/photogalleries/giantcatfish/index.html


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I wonder if that would fit in a 240 gallon. I could feed it my co-workers


----------

